# Secondary Infertility Unexplained



## nannieanne (May 22, 2007)

Is there room on the board for those who conceived easily first time around but are now "unexplained" for the second (or subsequent I guess). My daughter feels very alone as she perceives that secondary peopel often seem to have known problems. In common with the other thread for unexplained she feels very frustrated with the diagnosis. However as you will all know there are extra emotional problems with secondary IF which aren´t always apparent to those with primary. Does anyone know of anyone in this situation or who was but now has number 2 either naturally or via IVF etc.


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Nannieanne!
What a lovely nannie and mum you are to be here enquiring on your daughters behalf! Welcome, and I'm sure I speak for the others you are both very welcome aboard!
I am in same boat as your dd, unexplained secondary IF with dd conceived naturally after 4 months of ttc! I was very lucky I know. But not so for the next! Have now been ttc for 3 and half yrs with 1 bfn IVF behind us. About to embark on 2nd go at IVF.
There are several of us with unexplained secondary IF, and I'm sure we all understand and feel the same frustrations as your dd.
Please feel free to pop over to the daily thread. They are all lovely people, all at different stages in their IF journey, you and your dd would be most welcome if she fancies chat, moan, laugh, cry, rant, whatever!!! 
One of the ladies is pg with twins after secondary IF, think she had IVF, not sure if she was unexplained? Would need to troll through daily messages to find out! (Hope she doesn't mind me mentioning her!) But clearly it can happen! We keep hoping!!!
Hope this gives your dd a little boost!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Nannineanne
If you can tell you daughter to start logging on here as we are all in the same boat, there are about 15 or more on one daily thread that post quite often (not necessairly every day) and we are all in the same boat more or less and we all have the same issues ie we want another one really really bad and no one else seems to understand until you come on here.  I have unexplained as well although I have kind of sorted the reason in my head now and that is because of my age and the fact that my eggs are even older than me (at 43) so I have decided to go down the ED route and a very lovely person I know is giving me her eggs and she is 31 so hopefully all being well it should work out.  There is so much information on here that you or your daughter just needs to spend time looking and searching.  Its very time consumming and very addictive but you ask any of the girls on here and they all say the same thing FF has been their life line so if you can get her to have a little look.
good luck and take care
love
susie


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

its the secondary IF daily chat thread link attached

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82159.0


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Nannieanne

Just wanted to let you and your daughter know that there is hope.  I was very lucky to concieve my DS naturally on the second month of trying.  When we wanted a second we assumed it would be just as easy but alsa no.  After 3 years of trying naturally we sort help.  Had 6-12 months on clomid, one IUI and one ICSI cycle all of which resulted in a BFN.  We were just about to embark on a second ICSI cycle when I fell pg naturally and I now have a DD who is loved and adored by us all.  It is hard but there are options and from what I have seen there are many that have eventually concieved after 5 years of trying when we had all just about given up hope.

Very best of luck
Sailorgirl


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm in exactly the same situation as your dd, conceived first month of trying the first time, and now, 2 and a half years after starting for no.2, the only thing that seems odd is that I don't ovulate every month, which they are putting down to mild pcos.

Your dd is very welcome on the 2ndry IF board, and no-one is treated any differently, whether they have got problems or unexplained, tell her to come along!!


----------

